# Gossens Special track bike



## djpubba (Mar 16, 2018)

Goossens Special

Saw this bike on the barter section of Craigslist back in 2014. Made a deal and got it. The fellow said he got it from a home that was being sold. It was in the garage. He repainted some of the parts.

I only ended up keeping it for a few months before trading it in for a road bike at Citizen Chain in San Francisco. It's probably still there.

I think it's 1930s but not certain.


----------



## Louis C. (Mar 16, 2018)

nice,
I like those wheels, very nice ... I want


----------



## djpubba (Mar 16, 2018)

He painted the stem, bars, top part of the headset, crank, hubs, pedals, and seat post. I guess it was a restoration effort.

Edited first post to add more pics. I have even more I'll add later.


----------



## carlitos60 (Mar 16, 2018)

Cute Looking Frame!!
Strange Name!


----------



## nycet3 (Mar 16, 2018)

Nice bike. Maybe there's some original finish and plating under the repaint.


----------



## kccomet (Mar 16, 2018)

very cool bike, i tried to buy it a few years ago. i believe the frame is was original paint, but some one went crazy on all the chrome parts


----------



## djpubba (Mar 16, 2018)

Here are some pics of it from the guy I got it from. Includes some pre-restoration pics.


----------



## Louis C. (Mar 17, 2018)

I have a question. Maybe someone can help.
How do you bring back the paint like this?
The pre and post pics of this bike are incredible. 
Never would of known that it could look like that.

What is the trick?


----------



## djpubba (Mar 17, 2018)

Louis C. said:


> I have a question. Maybe someone can help.
> How do you bring back the paint like this?
> The pre and post pics of this bike are incredible.
> Never would of known that it could look like that.
> ...




I would guess abrasive scrubbing was involved to get the rust off and some of the original paint went with it as well. Look at the before and after of the head tube.


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 2, 2022)

This bike is actually in my collection and has been for a while now ( photos attached ).  It is the most beautiful blue color as seen on the front forks.  I haven't tried to remove the paint that someone did to the bars or other parts etc.  I'm just leaving it the way it is for now.  And it has a beautiful set of matching wood rims.  This bike has a real nice 6-Day feel to it.

Note: I do have another Goossens that I'm in the middle of restoring and hope to show that one soon. It's going to look amazing!!


----------



## corbettclassics (Mar 4, 2022)

*And interestingly there is some remnants of nice filigree on the top tube with a riders name.  I'm trying to do some magic and figure out that name.*


----------

